# Infusing Caramels



## rswanner (Aug 23, 2011)

Hello! I'm looking to infuse some caramels I'm working on with alcohol and others with different fruit juices. Do I need to distill the alcohol down first or can I just pour it in and let the caramels get to the right temperature before removing them from the stove?

I tried it last night by adding 1/4 cup to a small caramel test batch (approx. 40 caramels) and it didn't have enough of the flavor so I was going to try 1/3 cup but I wasn't sure if it would still cook out too quickly. I also don't want the caramels to be super soft!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Normally, you'd cook the caramel to around 115 C, and alcohol evaporates at, I think,around 74.C (absoluelty no idea of these temps in fahrenheit, besides, no one uses Fahrenheit anymore anyway).

Booze is out, try subbing part of the milk or cream-say maybe 1/3- with fruit juice/and/or fruit puree.  If using natural  vanilla, don't put it in at the begining, all flavour is pretty much destroyed when it hits 105-110 C-- or you can use artificial vanilla and the heat won't hurt it one bit.


----------



## rswanner (Aug 23, 2011)

@Foodpump

But, I've seen bourbon caramels out there...so if alcohol is a no-go, how would someone make those?


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Well, you could treat it like vanilla essence writ large. Cook the mix a little higher then you normally would, and stir in the booze. Watch out for fire.


----------



## rswanner (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you! I'm starting with this recipe...http://www.davidlebovitz.com/2010/01/salted-butter-caramels/ How much alcohol would you recommend adding to make sure it's infused with the flavor but not overpowering?


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I have used this recipe before for rum caramels and you can taste the rum, but it is not going to be super strong. http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Butter-Rum-Caramels-232817

Still - delicious candies.


----------

